# Looking for an Employer



## XeroxBin (May 18, 2021)

Hey guys, I am new to the page and also new to this industry. I am trying to got in to Electrical industry but having no luck with any employer who is willing to hire a first year apprentice. I am located in Toronto, ON. Also, any kind of information that you think I could use as a fresher please mention it to the comments. Thank you.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

XeroxBin said:


> Hey guys, I am new to the page and also new to this industry. I am trying to got in to Electrical industry but having no luck with any employer who is willing to hire a first year apprentice. I am located in Toronto, ON. Also, any kind of information that you think I could use as a fresher please mention it to the comments. Thank you.


Have you tried here? 

Apprentice 


Also, There is a Canadian section on this site, you should use it instead of this one.


----------



## XeroxBin (May 18, 2021)

eddy current said:


> Have you tried here?
> 
> Apprentice
> 
> ...


Yes I did. How can I access to Canadian section?


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

XeroxBin said:


> Yes I did. How can I access to Canadian section?


Just scroll down through the electrical trade topics to the Canadian Electrical forum. 

Did you not get in with the Electrical Apprentice Training Alliance?


----------



## XeroxBin (May 18, 2021)

eddy current said:


> Just scroll down through the electrical trade topics to the Canadian Electrical forum.
> 
> Did you not get in with the Electrical Apprentice Training Alliance?


Okay I will check it out.

Yeah no luck with the Alliance.


----------

